# Recent knife projects



## JonathanH (Aug 15, 2022)

Last fall while getting interested in some woodworking projects I noticed a few racks of blades along the wall of the wood store when getting supplies. A large Hock kitchen blade came home with me along with a basic set of scales. That knife was quickly assembled with no experience other than the directions that came with it. It worked well but wasn't much to look at. Little did I know but this was the small beginning point for many projects that would come to occupy much of my free time in 2022.

My 27-year-old son found interest so we took a basic knife making class together on his birthday last March. We've made quite a few knives since of all shapes and sizes. We're still a work in progress but the quality improves with each one, but there is still so much to learn. 

While browsing woodworking forums learning about the different woods used for scales I learned about Woodbarter and have been a regular visitor since.

I thought that I might post a few pictures here. Feel free to share your recent knife project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 15, 2022)

Filet knives.

A friend at a former employer asked about a filet knife after seeing a BBQ slicer knife made for another friend working in the same building. Not being a fisherman there was a learning curve on the finer points of what is needed in a good filet knife.

Here are 4 completed. Scales are Desert Ironwood @shadetree_1 & Bolivian Rosewood. Blade blanks are from Woodworld & Woodcraft, a mix of 450C & 7CR17MOV.

A variety of finishing techniques were used that included Danish Oil, shellac, pre-cat lacquer, and Tru-Oil. We'll see how durable these are over time and continue looking for ways to improve.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 15, 2022)

BBQ brisket slicer.

If you've ever been to Texas you know that we love our brisket. A good friend has a BBQ catering side hustle and needed a new carving knife. This is what we came up with.

Feather Damascus blade of VG10 steel. G10 handles. Pre-cat lacquer on the G10 rubbed by hand to a more satin look after these pictures were taken.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## trc65 (Aug 15, 2022)

Those are some great looking knives, but that Damascus is a showstopper! Really nice, comfortable looking handles on all of them. Like that little strip of blonde on the fillet knife.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 16, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Those are some great looking knives, but that Damascus is a showstopper! Really nice, comfortable looking handles on all of them. Like that little strip of blonde on the fillet knife.


Thanks, Tim! I was trying to keep that DIW sapwood light. The first time I failed by putting Danish Oil on it. Even the natural turned the sapwood dark like the heartwood. This time it got shellac and lacquer only. This was the last one finished and I think the handles were the best yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 16, 2022)

Belt knife.

An inexpensive blade kit from Woodcraft. 440C i believe. Red Tip Photenia scales cut from a box from Woodbarter @TimR . Stainless pins, shellac & lacquer.

I've carried this for a couple of weeks. Found it to be useful and easy to use.

The RTP was very hard to sand but it makes a wonderfully smooth & comfortable handle.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 16, 2022)

Belt knife.

D2 blade from Woodworld, Gamble Oak burl from Woodbarter @shadetree_1 . This is my favorite handle so far but was the hardest wood to shape & sand than anything I've ever worked with. It wore out a 60 grit and 80 grit belt shaping this small handle. Rocks are easier to sand!

This one has been daily carried & abused for a few months now and is holding up well.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 16, 2022)

Machete.

Inexpensive machete kit from Woodcraft, stainless pins, Leapordwood from Woodbarter @Jason Martin .

Shellac & lacquer. 

A little too much bling with the stainless tanto blade with saw ground into the spine but so cool. Everyone needs something like this occasionally when you are in the great outdoors.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 16, 2022)

The array of knives you made this year is impressive and inspirational! I did not realize there were so many different blades available to choose from nowadays. Preconceptions of blacksmithing, forges, and starting with chunks of steel, is just not a requirement anymore! I really look forward to your assessment of the various finishes you have used over time in terms of their long term durability. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 16, 2022)

Thank you for the encouraging words Chuck. There were also at least 10 kitchen knives that aren't pictured. 

The knife hobby industry has really ramped up. These that I have done are just a drop in the bucket of what is available in ready made blades now. Some are better than others. We've experimented quite a bit to get a feel for the ones that we like to work with. 

Having all the choices of blades makes it possible to do this without the forge, forge tooling, and the skills needed to forge / heat treat metal. There is surely an art to that. Living in a townhome community w/ HOA this just isn't a good option. Perhaps one day there will be a larger shop, more free time, and an uncapped budget to acquire & learn those skills. Until then we'll enjoy what we can do today.

I'm wide open to suggestions for durable handle finishes. There are better finishes than lacquer but it is fast and easy. I've had mixed results with Tru-Oil, not because it isn't durable, but more with the finished look. It feels and looks too much like a plastic covering and can be too shiny. Getting a nice satin look with Tru-Oil by hand rubbing the finish with steel wool or super fine sandpaper has not yielded a consistent finished result for me yet. It's user inexperience more than any other factor. I'll keep working with it.

Preliminary results tell me that the handles covered with Tru-Oil are more durable vs the lacquer. There may be better options yet.

What products do you use for handles?


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 16, 2022)

Wow,awesome knives!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 16, 2022)

Those are all awesome!!! Great job and glad you and your son are working together!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 16, 2022)

JonathanH said:


> Thank you for the encouraging words Chuck. There were also at least 10 kitchen knives that aren't pictured.
> 
> The knife hobby industry has really ramped up. These that I have done are just a drop in the bucket of what is available in ready made blades now. Some are better than others. We've experimented quite a bit to get a feel for the ones that we like to work with.
> 
> ...


I’ve not made any knives, but have made quite a few handles for coffee scoops, ice cream scoops, etc. I’ve tried Tru-Oil, and like it, but have settled into a routine of using Wipe on Poly in the recent past, about 4 coats (sanding in between coats), followed by about 3 coats of Renaissance Wax. The jury is still out on long term durability for me. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 16, 2022)

Chuck, is there a particular brand of wipe on poly that you prefer?

I've seen Renaissance Wax mentioned many times. I'm going to look into that and possibly try it out.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 17, 2022)

JonathanH said:


> Chuck, is there a particular brand of wipe on poly that you prefer?
> 
> I've seen Renaissance Wax mentioned many times. I'm going to look into that and possibly try it out.


Minwax. I’ve not used other brands, so I do not have any comparative opinions. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 17, 2022)

These are all awesome! I'll be working on my first on with my Son as well as he recently bought a blade in NM while on a hiking trip. We still need to get or make some scales and then we'll get started on it. Lots of inspiration here!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jason Martin (Aug 17, 2022)

That is really cool! I want to try knife making, so these pictures are great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 18, 2022)

Terrific knives. Very professional, beautifully done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 18, 2022)

Steve in VA said:


> These are all awesome! I'll be working on my first on with my Son as well as he recently bought a blade in NM while on a hiking trip. We still need to get or make some scales and then we'll get started on it. Lots of inspiration here!!


Steve, my knowledge & skills are still limited but I'm happy to share this information if you have questions about the process. Post it here or send a PM.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 18, 2022)

all nice but brisket knife is show stopper

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 20, 2022)

Glad to see the Gamble Oak Burl in that knife, Beautiful my friend!! Well worth the effort you put into it and then some !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 30, 2022)

Well shut the back door! Did not see this post until now. Those filet knives are the BOMB (I have this thing for long flexible arced filet knive blades).

AND

I gotta have a brisket slicer!!!!! Where have they been all my life?

Would like to see some of the kitchen knives!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 30, 2022)

Mike, I happen to be neither a fisherman, nor attached and would be willing to rehome one of the remaining filet knives. 

I may do another brisket slicer blade or 3. It was fun & generated a lot of interest. Mrs. H had her eyes on it too and adding one to our kitchen would generate much goodwill. 

Some of the kitchen knives posted here. 





Introduction to the New Guy


Hello All, I've been browsing the forum for a couple of months and decided it was time to join in the conversation. I'm a mechanically inclined DIY'er with a lifetime of home improvement projects behind me but fairly new to quality woodworking. I did catch the bug about a year ago and have been...



woodbarter.com





@Mike Hill


----------



## Bill12035 (Aug 30, 2022)

Wow! That feather Damascus is fabulous! Fantastic job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 31, 2022)

I've still got a couple of filet knives to make myself (probably more than 2 - but who's counting?) one I got from Pappy, and the other a high-faloot'n powder metal (do not remember the steel and the guy who made it lived in Moscow and took his site down after Ukraine started).

Most of the brisket knives I've seen have the hollow ground dimples or (shudder) are serrated - or possess both! I want to do mine of san mai and handle it in Texas Ebony. Would like the handles to be either agarita or Texas persimmon in honor of my Granny, but have not found any big enough. She liked both of those wild fruits, but she liked figs better, but not seen any edible fig I would put on a knife. Since granddad really liked to burn live oak - If I could find a really gnarly figured piece of live oak - maybe. Have some inlaid pins with either Texas, star, or ATM I want to use. An end cap is planned with either a trout engraved or carved into the metal. Gotta find a blank of san mai long enough. My usual sources dried up as they were either in Russia or Ukraine.


----------

